# ntpd[9190]: sendto(xx.xx.xx.xx) (fd=-1): Bad file descriptor



## wiseguy (28. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

in meiner Syslog steht ganz oft folgender Eintrag:

```
ntpd[9190]: sendto(xx.xx.xx.xx) (fd=-1): Bad file descriptor
```
Was bedeutet das und ist das Gefärlich? Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?
Bei Google hab ich diesen Fehler nicht finden können (wobei mich das wundert) aber ich weiß auch nicht, wo ich da mit der Fehlersuche genau ansetzen muss.


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Gefährlich ist es sicher nicht. So ein paar Threads dazu gibt es ja dazu. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://lists.ntp.isc.org/pipermail/questions/2005-August/006240.html


----------

